# Depression and Anxiety



## Need Advice 86 (Nov 3, 2021)

Living with a man who thinks women are only good for one thing, being a stay at home mother. He learned from his family how to treat women as possessions. If he would actually work and bring home money it would be one thing but he rarely works and then gets mad because I have anxiety and depression from not being able to live but month to month.


----------



## Dad84 (Dec 21, 2020)

If you love him you should give him your support. Maybe he is also depressed and anxious. If that is the case, being demanding will only make him feel worthless. Sit down, have a calm and honest conversation, put your reasons on the table and listen to his. Therapy is also good If you give it a Go but If there's nothing holding him back and he just won't try anything because he doesn't want to then It is time to tell him that you're leaving.


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

Why do you want to continue to live with such a person? If he's not working & has such a low opinion of you walk away.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Need Advice 86 said:


> Living with a man who thinks women are only good for one thing, being a stay at home mother. He learned from his family how to treat women as possessions. If he would actually work and bring home money it would be one thing but he rarely works and then gets mad because I have anxiety and depression from not being able to live but month to month.


Well, move out from him. He sounds awful. You're a free agent. Work two jobs if you have to. He may be treating women as possessions but you're treating men as your wallet and that's just as bad. 

Get a job and get a roommate that isn't someone you need to rely on and make your own way.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Dad84 said:


> If you love him you should give him your support.


Dude, you got to be kidding here, you need to get your head straight . One of the worst advice I ever heard in these forums. read what she said:



Need Advice 86 said:


> Living with a man who thinks women are only good for one thing, being a stay at home mother.





Need Advice 86 said:


> He learned from his family *how to treat women as possessions.*





Need Advice 86 said:


> *If he would actually work and bring home money *it would be one thing but he rarely works and then gets mad


Not only that , but have you read what she posted before? And you are advising her to give him her support? WTF??

To the OP: You are in the situation you are because,you have allowed yourself to remain in the situation in which you are. why can't you just leave, why haven't you go to the police and denounce the rape resulting in pregnancy?, why haven't you consulted with a lawyer? Your flag says that you are in the US, why haven't you look into the shelters for battered women, if you have no other recourse? You know, all you have to do is to step out of your home and walk to the nearest police precinct and they will direct you as to whom to talk/get in contact with. Just tell you need protection. is the dude putting a gun to your head to stop you from leaving? People will treat you as good or bad as you allow them to treat you.


----------



## Need Advice 86 (Nov 3, 2021)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Well, move out from him. He sounds awful. You're a free agent. Work two jobs if you have to. He may be treating women as possessions but you're treating men as your wallet and that's just as bad.
> 
> Get a job and get a roommate that isn't someone you need to rely on and make your own way.


How am I treating him as a wallet when I’m the only one bringing in money?


----------



## redmarshall (11 mo ago)

Well from my viewpoint, its a little incongrous, expecting a lady to be a stay at home mom and then not working so she has to work.

Anyhow, you say he treats women as objects, any example you can give, maybe gives an insight into how he thinks


----------



## Luckylucky (Dec 11, 2020)

I am confused too, he wants you to be a SAHM, but you’re working? Could you pls clarify which statement is true?


----------



## Denischif (11 mo ago)

I wouldn't say I like this type of man, and I am sure you must be aware of them. I feel bad for you but not really, as I am sure living with him was your decision. Even if you are already married to him, you must dump him as soon as possible because living with such people can negatively influence you, and you are going to suffer. I understand it, as I had to find a divorce lawyer surrey some time ago. I decided to live for myself, and it was the best thing I have ever done. Now we are all happy, my family, my ex-husband and my children!


----------

